
Coronavirus cases surge, Israel first country to reintroduce nationwide lockdown - bookofjoe
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-09-15/israel-coronavirus-cases-trigger-new-lockdown-citizens-unhappy/12660602
======
Barrin92
what's still really confusing me about this second wave is the extreme
discrepancy in deaths. If one looks at Germany or France
([https://covid19.who.int/region/euro/country/fr](https://covid19.who.int/region/euro/country/fr)),
despite numbers that even outpace the first wave, deaths are almost
negligible. Did we really miss that many people in March/April or did
something else change?

~~~
pwg
> Did we really miss that many people in March/April or did something else
> change?

If you remember, back in March, and extending into at least April, the tests
were very limited and so the symptoms one had to exhibit in order to even be
tested were such that one was likely only a few days away from being
hospitalized before one could even get tested.

So all mild, and many bad, but not _quite bad enough_ cases were never able to
be tested, because they didn't meet the then current "criteria to be given a
test".

So given the strict controls to giving tests that were in place back then,
yes, it is reasonable to believe we missed a lot of cases back in the
March/April time frame.

